# 2001 Average household income (Toronto)



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

Old pdf, but kinda cool.

http://www.brocku.ca/maplibrary/Atlas2001/Toronto/avghouseincome.pdf


----------



## DuckConference (Sep 20, 2009)

What would be really cool is seeing the ratio of household income to mortgage debt, and seeing how it changed over time.


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

Some more interesting census data in Toronto from that year (2001):

http://www.toronto.ca/demographics/pdf3/all_toronto.pdf

More recent (2005) data for Toronto. A quarter of a million 'household income groups' have an income of $150K or more:

http://tinyurl.com/y9xro2h


----------



## brad (May 22, 2009)

Interesting to compare that with Montreal: median income is about $40K lower in Montreal; mean income is about $20K lower. Only 5.3% of households (81,000) in Montreal had income over $150K, compared with almost 12% in Toronto.


----------



## Rickson9 (Apr 9, 2009)

DuckConference said:


> What would be really cool is seeing the ratio of household income to mortgage debt, and seeing how it changed over time.


Use the pulldown at:
http://tinyurl.com/y9xro2h

...to see how many households in each income category have a mortgage, don't have a mortgage, rent, own, etc.


----------

